

A Live SPDY server running on node.js server - indutny
https://spdy.indutny.com/

======
evangineer
Can't load the page, in the meantime you can find the codebase on Github:

<https://github.com/indutny/node-spdy>

------
kjksf
On a related note, the latest Go comes with spdy support as part of standard
http serving library:
[http://code.google.com/p/go/source/browse/#hg%2Fsrc%2Fpkg%2F...](http://code.google.com/p/go/source/browse/#hg%2Fsrc%2Fpkg%2Fhttp%2Fspdy)

The code implementing it seems to be smaller than the node version.

------
perezd
This is fantastic! Thank you for contributing this back to the community.

~~~
indutny
thank you! That wouldn't have happened without your contribution

